

Ask HN: How important is SEO for a blogger? - njoglekar

For those of you that write blogs, how much do you optimize or care about SEO?
======
147
Since I just started the blog for my new startup about a week or two ago, I'm
focusing on targeting some long tail keywords to get initial traffic. I don't
optimize the blog for SEO though, I let Wordpress handle all of that for me.

~~~
alinachao
How to target the long tail keywords to get initial traffic?

------
shiftpgdn
Here is a really great HN post about SEO from 2 years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1676091>

------
fidanov
Not too much. The content of your posts is much more critical to the success
of your blog.

------
WillyF
What are you trying to achieve with the blog?

~~~
njoglekar
We are trying to gauge whether bloggers that embed videos in their blog care
about how much SEO bump they get from those videos

~~~
WillyF
What kind of bloggers? Bloggers in general is a huge category. I am a blogger.
My blog is my business. SEO drives a lot of revenue. I sometimes embed videos
from 3rd parties in my posts. What questions can I answer for you?

~~~
njoglekar
Can I send you an email? Or can you contact me neil at reelsurfer.com

